# best provider - light usage but need int calls



## aoc (6 Dec 2013)

Looking for a phone package - can be any provider, either a monthly rolling contract or a 12 month contract, sim only.
free provider to provider txts & calls, but need some int calls & texts, data not required - any advices?


----------



## mathepac (6 Dec 2013)

TescoMobile Pay Monthly SIM only, 1c / minute calls to 120+ countries, free calls to TescoMobile users, free web texts and free international webtexts (limited number), 30 day month to month contract, double ClubCard points on your paid bills, includes data allocation.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dec 2013)

Keep in mind that the 1c international calls are to landlines and not mobiles in selected countries.


----------



## aoc (6 Dec 2013)

tesco is out - she knows no one with tesco mobile, plus wouldnt be using web texts....


----------



## Lightning (7 Dec 2013)

aoc said:


> tesco is out - she knows no one with tesco mobile, plus wouldnt be using web texts....



You don't need to know other people with the same provider to join them. Also, the webtexts don't have to be used. 

Tesco Mobile offer any network minutes and any network texts with most of their packages.


----------

